# Safety in My Shop



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Many will find that what I do in my shop is time consuming, redundant, crazy (stupid), non-productive and overall a PITA when working on something. So be it. I’ve implemented a few procedures to keep ME safe for the following reason. I live alone and work alone in my shop. The shop is very small and cramped. Should I be hurt, there won’t be anyone around to help pick me or my parts off the floor. A dramatic statement but I do think about these things. You may not believe it but I follow my rules. They do slow things down. I’m not afraid of my tools but I have great respect for them. They are obedient and will cut exactly what I tell them to, wood or fingers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Some very good tips 

I'm sure you will have all your parts in place in 20 to 30 years from now..


I have many friends that have a finger or two missing because they didn't think it could happened to them....
And we all know it can if you don't respect the tool you are using...


I think the key is to slow down and think just a little bit b/4, what you are about to do...







jjciesla said:


> Many will find that what I do in my shop is time consuming, redundant, crazy (stupid), non-productive and overall a PITA when working on something. So be it. I’ve implemented a few procedures to keep ME safe for the following reason. I live alone and work alone in my shop. The shop is very small and cramped. Should I be hurt, there won’t anyone around to help pick me or my parts off the floor. A dramatic statement but I do think about these things. You may not believe it but I follow my rules. They do slow things down. I’m not afraid of my tools but I have great respect for them. They are obedient and will cut exactly what I tell them to, wood or fingers.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Bob,
Slowing down is a big part of it.
In 20 or 30 years I'll be going so slow that I'll have plenty of time to think.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent tips Jim,

I think I'll 'steal' a couple of them if you don't mind. I don't think a person can be too safe, especially when you consider that every power tool has the potential to be a meat cleaver, so to speak.

Ed.......


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Ed.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Jim

Safety is always a great thing to remind everyone, as we go along doing the same thing all the time, we become complacent, and the old saying comes into play "familiarity breeds comtemp".

When you are going in the shop, maybe give a friend a call and let him/her know. It may not be great if you are seriously hurt, but does give another layer of security. Just a thought. 

Great tips, thanks!
John


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jim,

Most excellent tips and I too am overly aware when it comes to safety. I have made it a habit to keep all of my machines unplugged at the outlet until I am ready to hit the on switch. Your method is even easier and achieves the same result. Once a person forms good safety work habits, they come as a natural and really do not slow you down at all, they just become part of the process.

One additional safety habit you can develop is to keep your cell phone on "your person" at all times while in the shop. If something happens, you can quickly call 911 for help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

The phone tip is a good one for anyone that works in the shop or is the only one at home and is in the shop.

I put two of them in my shop along time ago, one by each door,,,and one outside the shop just in case I need to exit in a hurry and when the noise in the shop is to loud I just step out side to get the phone,,,dang compressors are loud some times  and I'm a bit lazzy and I like to sit out side the shop in the fresh air...and chat....now if I can stop the dog from ripping my seat up that's on the brick wall under the phone and right next to the fire extinguisher...



=========


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Bob(s)
I actually do keep my cell phone with me in the shop. Mostly so I can hear it but now that you mentioned it I'll add it to my subliminal message on the start switch dowels. And Bob, I actually have a note sitting here on my desk to purchase another fire extinguisher for the shop.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Adding to what Bob suggested, if you have the presence of mind to make your wireless phone available, you can be located by the PSAP (Public Safety Answer Point -E911), without having to give your location. The FCC rules require carriers to be 97% accurate within 150 meters. It uses time difference measurements from cell sites near you. It does work. -Derek


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What an enviable set-up you have in your shop Jim. and all these safety tips should perhaps be kept as a sticky for all newcomers to see, and of course as a reminder to everyone one else.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you for the safety post Jim.
I keep my machines unplugged when not in use. After seeing your post I will incorporate the dowels to my switches also. One can never be to safe as machines are always waiting for the slightest mistake. I have two fire extinguishers in my shop, one at each door. After seeing BJs post and photo I believe I will put a larger one outside of the shop. I don't have a cell phone.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Here’s an important safety tip.
Distraction !
Install a red light outside the shop.
Have a sign outside that says don’t enter or don’t knock on the door when light is red.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Router is still my name said:


> Here’s an important safety tip.
> Distraction !
> Install a red light outside the shop.
> Have a sign outside that says don’t enter or don’t knock on the door when light is red.


One devil of a good idea Router :sold:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many good ideas here, but personal safety goes much further. Visitors to my shop walk through the door to find safety glasses, ear plugs and dust masks. These are all cheap and nobody ever was hurt by using them. I am down to one pair of ear plugs so it is time for a trip to the store. I'm hoping this idea catches on.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Install a red light outside the shop."

If I did that I'd be the talk of the neighbourhood!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

A red light I thought we were talking woodworking. Not a bordello. Harry don't they already talk about you running around with no shirt on.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

_Harry don't they already talk about you running around with no shirt on._

yeh, but it ain't pretty Glenmore...

Ed.......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I just can't sit back, this was taken over the weekend, and yes that is me with no shirt.   

It was hot,,,,,, and I can say, when I was finished I looked like a coal miner, after a shift. 

Go and chuckle, that ain't that pretty. 

John


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well John,

That isn't a pretty picture but your projects are.....and on this forum, that's what counts...actually, the fun in making them is what counts and the fellowship here. Also, whether they turn out beautiful or not, that is also what counts....the effort, the learning, etc. BUT.....please put your shirt back on.

Ed.......


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Check twice! said:


> I just can't sit back, this was taken over the weekend, and yes that is me with no shirt.
> 
> It was hot,,,,,, and I can say, when I was finished I looked like a coal miner, after a shift.
> 
> ...


Man John I just ate now I'm all queezy. Good thing I don't do that to members here by putting my pic up. There would be a decline in membership that is for sure.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

To keep safety in mind, a point I picked out of the photo I posted was, "my saw blade is up",,,, not very wise of me.

Using the tools I was using does not make it a safe practice. Hum! 

I also have a fire extinguisher, at the house entrance to the shop.

My power to my shop is also controlled by one breaker.

Be wary and be wise.
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

Talking about fire extinguishers I have 4 of them on the outside of the shop and 3 insdie the shop and two more hanging on the back side of the house and one or two in the front of the house I could go on and on about fire extinguishers ,,to me it's like having auto insurance when you need it you need it now ...some will say that's a bit over kill, well not to me, fires takes what it's wants and doesn't ask if you are ready opr not ... 

Power to my shop is on it's own drop from the pole and it's own meter and a main breaker is on the outside of the shop but I also have a 100amp breaker panel inside the shop....the meter makes it nice to come up what it cost me to do a big job...that's becoming a big part of doing a job now days...true cost...


Just a note John the blade,, You should not use your table saw for a work bench     LOL LOL I saw that in one of your snapshots and I almost had a heart attack  John it's time to build a work bench ...

But it's good ideal to move the blade after using it down but most don't but most don't use the table saw for a work bench,now and then I see others do it also now and then...  



========





Check twice! said:


> To keep safety in mind, a point I picked out of the photo I posted was, "my saw blade is up",,,, not very wise of me.
> 
> Using the tools I was using does not make it a safe practice. Hum!
> 
> ...


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Howdy Doyle here with a question.
I have a Grizzly dust collector with clear accordion type hose with a gate near each machine and workbench. I have tried to find out if it is necessary to run a grounding wire. Some say yes and some say no. What is the consensus - looking for opinions, should I install a ground wire?
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bob

You have more fire extinguisters than a dog has fleas.  I guess I could use another one or two. Hum! I made a note. 

BTW. I have two tables and for some reason my saw gets thrown into the "work bench role" as well, at times. It is the flattest surface in the shop. 

I wonder if the better half will give up more house space, "NOT". 

A defib machine by the computer in case I show the table saw as a table again.   Now that is a safety tip.

Thanks Bob, point well taken.
John


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Doyle said:


> Howdy Doyle here with a question.
> I have a Grizzly dust collector with clear accordion type hose with a gate near each machine and workbench. I have tried to find out if it is necessary to run a grounding wire. Some say yes and some say no. What is the consensus - looking for opinions, should I install a ground wire?
> Take care
> Doyle


I'm not going to pretend to be an expert here, but I tend to err on the side of caution in situations like this. I've also been told that it's not necessary to run the ground inside the pipe, to just wrap it around the outside. That never made sense to me so it goes inside.

Brian


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Brian wire inside is then. I was going to relocate the pipe - good time as any.
Thanks again.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"yes that is me with no shirt.

It was hot,"


Heat is not my excuse for running around stripped to the waist, this is the middle of our winter, no, the excuse (reason) is that clothing aggravates the shingles now in it's 18th week and I agree, it's not a pretty sight!


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the kind comments. I just returned from a vacation in Key West, Florida (just down the road for me- ~4 hours) and I didn't wear a shirt too often. A SPF 15 coating was the safety rule while there. Next time it'll be SPF 25 for obvious reasons! Very intense sun in the Keys. I caught up on my woodworking reading, picked some fresh coconuts, ate way too much and visited way too many drinking establishments. Thinking safety all the while!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jim.

"Thinking safety all the while!"


----------

